#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What are the critical security flaws in IoT devices?

## Bhavya

If there is Internet then there are high chances for security vulnerabilities. The research into the security of IoT devices has revealed more than twice the number of security vulnerabilities as were detected six years ago. Can you guys tell me as of now what are the critical security flaws in IoT devices?

----------

